# How big is your penis?



## yoyo (Dec 30, 2004)

7 inch


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)




----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Are you gay?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

thats a wierd post for his first one.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i smell another dip sh*t spammer..

you arent even funny.. work on your material and come back with something good..


----------



## yoyo (Dec 30, 2004)

like it up the ass


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> i smell another dip sh*t spammer..
> 
> you arent even funny.. work on your material and come back with something good..
> [snapback]821278[/snapback]​


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

6.5-7.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

dude wtf. how many accounts have you made in the last day


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Get a Life loser!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> i smell another dip sh*t spammer..
> 
> you arent even funny.. work on your material and come back with something good..
> [snapback]821278[/snapback]​










now thats funny


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

can xenon set up the web music so it plays Beck - loser everytime one of these tools tries to start something..

i think its pretty great how everyone spots the troll and bash him before he can even get started...


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> i smell another dip sh*t spammer..
> 
> you arent even funny.. work on your material and come back with something good..
> [snapback]821278[/snapback]​


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

WowZOR u a *** kid


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

i thought u can block IP's???


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

ozhp said:


> i thought u can block IP's???
> [snapback]821358[/snapback]​


he changes his IP. He think he is cool for doing so.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

8" almost 9 but not quite there


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Filo said:


> he changes his IP. He think he is cool for doing so.
> [snapback]821361[/snapback]​


yup he's using different proxy's btw did anyone of you discovered the Ignore function in ipb ?







works excellent for me


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

killarbee said:


> yup he's using different proxy's btw did anyone of you discovered the Ignore function in ipb ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've got im


----------



## escaflownewhite (Oct 19, 2004)

lol


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

escaflownewhite said:


> lol
> [snapback]821385[/snapback]​


lol

hey yoyo my mule is long enough to c0ck slap your mom and sister at the same time!

how you like them apples?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yoyo said:


> 7 inch
> [snapback]821259[/snapback]​










My Tool is bigger than yours


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Damn this f*cker.


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> My Tool is bigger than yours
> [snapback]821391[/snapback]​


Yeah but I think Karens got u both beat :rasp:


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Hahaha sry sis just had too


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I should really close this, but this has potential to be funny...


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

i dont have a penis....i have a big fat c*ck


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

AdioPunk said:


> Yeah but I think Karens got u both beat :rasp:
> [snapback]821412[/snapback]​


All I got are boobs, those count?! Although I cant say mine stick out 7"


----------



## Raul Duke (Nov 13, 2003)

my dick is so big NASA once launched a space probe to search for the tip of my dick


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

My penis is bigger than your mom's penis :laugh:


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> All I got are boobs, those count?! Although I cant say mine stick out 7"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its ok there still boobs and thats all that guys care about.. you can never see enough boobs.. some times you might be like "hmm i think her boobs might be kind of fugly" but in the end youll want to see them any way to atleast make sure there fugly and they still count as seeing some boobs..


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2004)

> How big is your penis?


I don't want to brag, -but sometimes I tie it around my waist and wear it as a belt. On cold days, I tuck it into my sock.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> I don't want to brag, -but sometimes I tie it around my waist and wear it as a belt. On cold days, I tuck it into my sock.
> [snapback]821436[/snapback]​


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> I don't want to brag, -but sometimes I tie it around my waist and wear it as a belt. On cold days, I tuck it into my sock.
> [snapback]821436[/snapback]​


Tie it around your waist?! Wow, I can only imagine what happens when you become aroused...hahahahha


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

what a messed up thred lol but halarious


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

some times people ask me why my tie doesnt have a knot, i laugh at them, im not wearing a tie....


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

lame ass thread..







Needs to be


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

lwrlevel said:


> lame ass thread..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one said you had to read it


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

AdioPunk said:


> Yeah but I think Karens got u both beat :rasp:
> [snapback]821412[/snapback]​


Naw, She aint Got nothing on this...Not even thoroughbred has anything on this.



Bullsnake said:


> I don't want to brag, -but sometimes I tie it around my waist and wear it as a belt. On cold days, I tuck it into my sock.
> [snapback]821436[/snapback]​











Now that was some funny sh*t!

I agree with Mod, this thread has some potential


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Hate to brag but, my friends don't call me Tri-pod for nothing.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

He wants to know what he is up against befor he gets started posting. Trying to get an idea where he is at that is all.


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

i didnt wawnna read this nut i just had to say:

YOYO U ARE A f*cking ***


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Well, since seeing is believing, here is a picture of my big c*ck.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Naw, She aint Got nothing on this...Not even thoroughbred has anything on this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as soon as a penis thread pops up my name brought into it what i do?







lol id rather show pics then say some number online but i doubt the sausage factory here would appreciate that lmao

9" long 3" thick

p.s. i have a big penis red dragon lmao


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Peacock said:


> 6.5-7.
> [snapback]821285[/snapback]​


The part hidden in your abdomen doesn't count.

-PK


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> The part hidden in your abdomen doesn't count.
> 
> -PK
> [snapback]821592[/snapback]​


i just spit out my koolaid that was funny


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

mine is Oh So Big


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i always thought
"its not the size of the boat that counts, its all about the motion in the ocean"


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

BoomerSub said:


> The part hidden in your abdomen doesn't count.
> 
> -PK
> [snapback]821592[/snapback]​


that's great. makin fun of neal cuz of his 3" peter


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

some of these spammer shits have ISP's with random IP everytime they log in. I should know.. my dad owns one that really comes in handy when doing warez sites.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

well if i gotta lie id go for about 10" yeah thats about right.

um hmmm ..

so i really dont know why i am in this thread.


----------



## kiddynamite (May 10, 2004)

yoyo , does this make you horny??


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Since everyone lies about their size on the internet, I guess I'd better too - just to be fair

13".


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

damn hes beating me

slckr69 thinks: ms natt ms natt ms natt ms natt...........

pwn3d 14"


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> i always thought
> "its not the size of the boat that counts, its all about the motion in the ocean"
> [snapback]821601[/snapback]​


Yeah, that's what all the guys with little dicks say.


----------



## mike316 (Jun 6, 2004)

yoyo my penis is big enough to shove down your mom's throat and have it stick out her ass you fuckin ***!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

> damn hes beating me
> 
> slckr69 thinks: ms natt ms natt ms natt ms natt...........
> 
> pwn3d 14"


Hahahah too funny man


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

i own yal..... 32incher....

divided by 4..... ahhhahaha


----------



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

I use mine as a pole when i go sperm worm fishing in your mom you ***.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Tie it around your waist?! Wow, I can only imagine what happens when you become aroused...hahahahha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tends to rip out you belt loops, happens to me all the time, so if that happens i just hold my pants up and tuck it under my arm or hold it in my hand saying its a one eyed snake to anyone who sees


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> as soon as a penis thread pops up my name brought into it what i do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats it!?!?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Condoms dont fit me, I have to use 10 gallon garbage bags!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Filo said:


> Condoms dont fit me, I have to use 10 gallon garbage bags!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sandra sure does know how to leave out details then


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> that's great. makin fun of neal cuz of his 3" peter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i used to be 3-4 inches back when i was 240.. but after losing the weight.. she grew!!!

wohoo!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> p.s. i have a big penis red dragon lmao
> [snapback]821590[/snapback]​


Thats why...











BoomerSub said:


> The part hidden in your abdomen doesn't count.
> 
> -PK
> [snapback]821592[/snapback]​














Bawb2u said:


> Yeah, that's what all the guys with little dicks say.:laugh:
> [snapback]821637[/snapback]​


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

erected on unerected?


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

my penis is wierd, while its only 1.3 inches long, its 11.7 in wide

wait a second thats not right

my dick is big enough to f*ck your mom in her ass, come out her mouth and still have a little extra for your dad. or if you would like we can replace your dad with you.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Here's a free sample for ya, it's very big so it doesn't fit the screen:

8===============================================================================================================D


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Dave Hasselhoff said:


> my penis is wierd, while its only 1.3 inches long, its 11.7 in wide
> wait a second thats not right
> my dick is big enough to f*ck your mom in her ass, come out her mouth and still have a little extra for your dad. or if you would like we can replace your dad with you.
> [snapback]821747[/snapback]​


So in other words what your saying is, your down for gay (male to male) sex? Eeeeek







Somethings are better left unsaid.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

haha dont f*ck my dad, he doesnt go that way.


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> So in other words what your saying is, your down for gay (male to male) sex? Eeeeek
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw i was just playing around. if my penis was that big, id make sure to have two ladies on it. you down?

and im sure youve "experimented" with a little gay (female to female) sex :nod:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Dave Hasselhoff said:


> naw i was just playing around. if my penis was that big, id make sure to have two ladies on it. you down?
> and im sure youve "experimented" with a little gay (female to female) sex :nod:
> [snapback]821784[/snapback]​


I've never experimented with a "little gay sex", nor do I ever plan to. I love guys too much.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Thats it!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


karen i love you, you a funny mofo and if u want to see in person if im lying your more than welcome to just pm me and we'll set a time and place to meet buttercup, and since its so lame let me test it out on you and after youve orgasmed 3 times you let me know how lame it is sunshine lol









p.s. make sure you stretch your mouth out , im using all of your orafices lmao!!!!

why u hatin on me? i thought we cool, im way more than average lol and btw anyone with a penis over 10" isnt cool cause its hard enough finding a female you dont hurt as it is with all my manliness lmao , ok im done messing with yall , im laughing too hard karen stop!!!!! lol


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam i cant believe this thread got this far
and some of the funniest sh*t i have ever read


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I've never experimented with a "little gay sex", nor do I ever plan to. I love guys too much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your still in college. one night your gonna be drinking with some girlfriend of yours, there will be some touching, and pretty soon youll have your first gay experience :nod:


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Dave Hasselhoff said:


> your still in college. one night your gonna be drinking with some girlfriend of yours, there will be some touching, and pretty soon youll have your first gay experience :nod:
> [snapback]821867[/snapback]​


if i were a girl id be bi sh*t women are hot lol


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> if i were a girl id be bi sh*t women are hot lol
> [snapback]821871[/snapback]​


same here


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

7.5


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

So Im assuming since you guys get drunk all the time, you would have first hand experience that you experiment with your fellow male friends?

Yeah right


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

big









for a mouse.


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

sh*t I have you all beat.........14 microns. O WAIT, god damn you guys are talking in inches.


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> So Im assuming since you guys get drunk all the time, you would have first hand experience that you experiment with your fellow male friends?
> 
> Yeah right
> 
> ...


but this is how they do it in porno movies. are you telling me this doesnt really happen??????


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Drew said:


> big
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> [snapback]821980[/snapback]​


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Drew said:


> [snapback]821990[/snapback]​


let me see drew!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Peacock said:


> let me see drew!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Back off, hes mine


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

oh hell no bitch!!

hes mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Peacock said:


> oh hell no bitch!!
> 
> hes mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


The _cherry_ goes on top, not the whipped _cream_.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> The _cherry_ goes on top, not the whipped _cream_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOLOL!!!

!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Poke her in the eye with your shl...oh wait, your only 3.5


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Poke her in the eye with your shl...oh wait, your only 3.5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey assholes!! its 4.3 thank you very much!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Hey assholes!! its 4.3 thank you very much!
> [snapback]822024[/snapback]​












Funniest thread I everr Embarked on


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Funniest thread I everr Embarked on
> [snapback]822026[/snapback]​


And to think people wanted me to close it


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> And to think people wanted me to close it
> 
> 
> 
> ...










i still want you to close it 
now i found out that u are cheating on me with drew







at least you could of told me in person
is it cause you call me your little milimeter monster


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Death in # said:


> :laugh: i still want you to close it
> now i found out that u are cheating on me with drew
> 
> 
> ...


Monster? You mean midget?







You were supposed to use BOTH legs


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Monster? You mean midget?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're just mean eh?!









Pac


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Monster? You mean midget?
> 
> 
> 
> ...










its all true

now i must go hang my head in shame


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Death in # said:


> its all true
> 
> now i must go hang my head in shame
> [snapback]822063[/snapback]​


As you shouldve done ages ago for the green pictures :laugh:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

PacmanXSA said:


> You're just mean eh?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, Im nice.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> As you shouldve done ages ago for the green pictures :laugh:
> [snapback]822069[/snapback]​










i know
for that i will hang my self


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

here you go guys, you know people need tune-ups too.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Filo said:


> here you go guys, you know people need tune-ups too.
> [snapback]822087[/snapback]​


Personal Copy, eh?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Personal Copy, eh?:laugh:
> [snapback]822089[/snapback]​










i dont think he will lend it to you yet


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Personal Copy, eh?:laugh:
> [snapback]822089[/snapback]​


hey Melafix and salt don't work for everything


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Death in # said:


> :laugh: i dont think he will lend it to you yet
> [snapback]822101[/snapback]​


yea, he told me you were in line first :laugh:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> yea, he told me you were in line first :laugh:
> [snapback]822105[/snapback]​










thats right
ill do anything to gt my hands on that book


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Death in # said:


> thats right
> ill do anything to gt my hands on that book
> [snapback]822124[/snapback]​


You Need it Donald Trump III :laugh:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> You Need it Donald Trump III :laugh:
> [snapback]822133[/snapback]​


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Death in # said:


> [snapback]822135[/snapback]​


My buzzing little eye sockets no read that


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> My buzzing little eye sockets no read that
> [snapback]822144[/snapback]​










it says no hence the circle







drama


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

lol Heffner < Trump


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Filo said:


> lol Heffner < Trump
> [snapback]822153[/snapback]​


Please Hefner > Trump any day. You gotta give a guy credit when credit is due. You all wish you had half the ladies he has.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Please Hefner > Trump any day. You gotta give a guy credit when credit is due. You all wish you had half the ladies he has.
> [snapback]822192[/snapback]​


well, if your agreeing that heff is the man, shouldnt it be the way Filo Posted it?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> well, if your agreeing that heff is the man, shouldnt it be the way Filo Posted it?
> [snapback]822200[/snapback]​


Im gonna have to teach you some math symbols real quick

> is greater than
< is less than

Thus, Hefner is GREATER THAN *>* Trump.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Im gonna have to teach you some math symbols real quick
> 
> > is greater than
> < is less than
> ...


Touche
I was thinking of Pac-Man


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Touche
> I was thinking of Pac-Man
> [snapback]822208[/snapback]​


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

ms natt is right on that one


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> [snapback]822209[/snapback]​


is that guy shooiting me the birds too?


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

this is one of the funniest post i have seen yet.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

yoyo said:


> How big is your penis?
> [snapback]821259[/snapback]​


Enough to touch the back of your mom's throat.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

my schlooong is sooooooooo big yoyo that its all the way in the back of your throat.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

i do have a very large penis too, but im not goona say the size cuz then thats jus adding to the ultimate gayness of this thread


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

the_w8 said:


> i do have a very large penis too, but im not goona say the size cuz then thats jus adding to the ultimate gayness of this thread
> [snapback]822454[/snapback]​


Still gay for posting in a ''GAY'' thread, And mentioning the Word Penis :laugh:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> is that guy shooiting me the birds too?
> [snapback]822214[/snapback]​












she has a problem of flipping people the bird lately


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> that's great. makin fun of neal cuz of his 3" peter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats why his gf beat the sh*t out of him.

She was dissapointed


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

its long enough to get the job done.. AND.. i have long fingers


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

thoroughbred said:


> if i were a girl id be bi sh*t women are hot lol
> [snapback]821871[/snapback]​





sweet lu said:


> same here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I were a woman, I'd be a lesbian but if you guys want to be "bi" and partake in colon cowboy activities, who am I to judge!


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

8inch


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

4.5 and im still goin through puberty haha


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

hmmm i'm with natt on this one. no dick just tits.


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> hmmm i'm with natt on this one. no dick just tits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and a whole lot of them too


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> hmmm i'm with natt on this one. no dick just tits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










but you do have big balls though 
bigger than most men i know on this board


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Death in # said:


> :rasp: but you do have big balls though
> bigger than most men i know on this board
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Death in # said:


> :nod:
> 
> she has a problem of flipping people the bird lately
> [snapback]822592[/snapback]​


Uhmm if you read the image name it says 2 thumbs up. So if give 2 thumbs up is flipping the bird then I guess so


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Uhmm if you read the image name it says 2 thumbs up. So if give 2 thumbs up is flipping the bird then I guess so
> 
> 
> 
> ...










sorry it looked like it was flipping the bird 
my mistake


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

well im like 3inches from the ground...

When im on my stomach...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Uhmm if you read the image name it says 2 thumbs up. So if give 2 thumbs up is flipping the bird then I guess so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see...Touche Again...

Your Smarter than Avg. Bear :laugh:


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

big enough to make my girl scream.


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

damn this toyo guy's a real um queer. **** not the word. *** is a bundle of sticks or twigs.







hey toyo







woops sorry it might turn you on.


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

glad to see u here again bug haha

u postwhore on my site, why not post much here??


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

hellraiser7821 said:


> glad to see u here again bug haha
> 
> u postwhore on my site, why not post much here??
> [snapback]823264[/snapback]​


Lesbian Encounters?









Dont Ask, ******


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

post whore. why
i'm not a queer or nothin but ummmmmmmm why. hmmmmmmmm

WHORE WHORE WHORE how about that. hmmmmmmmmm interesting.
yoyo toyo what ever you call the little gay gaylord fagget queer bitch. he must be one







for you to ask me to do such a thing.









hey yoyo like this i know you do queer





































queer


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

1.25 inches long.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

yea.. i shouldnt be such a liar..

im actualy 4.9....


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> [snapback]822209[/snapback]​


karen is all talk she no reponse to the toffee post, she knows i dont play lol wuss :rasp:


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

a mouthful...exactly


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

i got head this afternoon.... yea she cant talk.... vocal chord damage....


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

con man said:


> i got head this afternoon.... yea she cant talk.... vocal chord damage....
> [snapback]824043[/snapback]​


I was getting head while bringing in the NEW year!
The only way to bring it in...that and with a KEG Of beer at your disposal


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Death in # said:


> :rasp: but you do have big balls though
> bigger than most men i know on this board
> 
> 
> ...


he-eeeell yes.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

gay


----------



## a_plus1234 (Jul 26, 2003)

mine is 2"...............from the ground!! this thread is hilarious


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

what a gay wad


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i lost mine


----------

